

The Architecture of Complexity (1962) [pdf] - dedalus
http://www.cs.brandeis.edu/~cs146a/handouts/papers/simon-complexity.pdf

======
siavosh
This looks like an interesting read, does anyone know any contemporary papers
on the same thread?

~~~
gtirloni
Maybe this will help:
[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?as_ylo=2011&q=%22THE+ARCH...](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?as_ylo=2011&q=%22THE+ARCHITECTURE+OF+COMPLEXITY%22+%22herbert%22&hl=en&as_sdt=0,5)

------
brudgers
Needs "(1962)" in title.

~~~
dedalus
done!

